# nv4_mini.sys is causing crashes



## taste (Jul 8, 2004)

I recently installed omega drivers for my vid card gf2 mx and after the installation i tried playing an open gl game. And the game would freeze while loading textures, for instace if i move my mouse too fast it will lag while its loading "something" i don't know exactly what though. Sometimes it will lag upto a minute or freeze totally and goto a blue screen and in the blue screen it gives a warning about the file nv4_mini.sys

If anyone can help me or give me some advice on this topic plz.

I have tried using Driver Cleaner to remove everything and then install the driver again. I have also tried the "roll back" feature in device manager

Thanks in advance. :winkgrin:


----------

